# Well 3 for 3 doctors say Thyroid Cancer ....



## LN_1963 (Jun 23, 2015)

The last one at Penn Thyroid center had my slides read again and they said they don't think there is a 95% chance, they are certain it is cancer.

I will be calling Dr. Fraker (who I found from referral on this site AND referral from Penn Thyroid Center) tomorrow to schedule surgery.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Well, then, get it the heck out of there.

Honestly, I recommend that you try to take a little comfort in knowing this ahead of time. My biopsy was inconclusive, so I had only half of my thyroid removed. That was a mistake. It turned out to be cancerous, so I had to go in a few weeks later for a second surgery. I do not recommend this approach.

The diagnosis stinks, for sure, but overall, looking back, it didn't turn out to be such a big ordeal for me.

Let us know how we can help or what questions we can answer for you.

:hugs:


----------



## LN_1963 (Jun 23, 2015)

I agree Octavia-- I am all about knowledge... to me knowledge is power. I am ready now to just move on with all this. I will be using all the questions to ask when I go to my pre-surgery appointment, there were some fantastic ones.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Great plan!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Hang in there!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

As counterintuitive as it may sound, I found some relief in the cancer diagnosis. It seems a lot of people with "just" an autoimmune disease are forced to live with lots of symptoms for many years before someone seems they've endured enough and are finally a surgical candidate.

With cancer, your thyroid is removed and you get to start, on some level, with a clean slate. Post-op medication regulation can be challenging, but long term you should do well.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Good luck to you!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> As counterintuitive as it may sound, I found some relief in the cancer diagnosis. It seems a lot of people with "just" an autoimmune disease are forced to live with lots of symptoms for many years before someone seems they've endured enough and are finally a surgical candidate.


Agreed! I had this same thought as an autoimmune thyroid patient post TT thinking about how I met a woman diagnosed with cancer the exact time I was diagnosed with Graves disease. I felt luckier. Not so lucky 4.5 years into the battle when I had suffered enough and decided to remove my thyroid. I then realized she was the lucky one - mainly because she got on with her life 4.5 years sooner than I did.


----------



## LN_1963 (Jun 23, 2015)

My consult with Fraker is July 29-- so I will know more then..


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Thank goodness you know. Now you can take action. That is a very very good thing.

We are here for you 24/7.

Hugs,


----------

